
Thermodynamics of stochastic Turing machines (2015) - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1506.00894
======
rotskoff
There's a lot of work trying to piece apart the "thermodynamics of
information". I am not sure that the linked paper is a natural starting point
for the curious non-scientist. This popular summary is a much better place to
get oriented:
[https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.2490](https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/PT.3.2490)

------
abainbridge
Was that abstract generated by one of those markov chain things as a joke? I
mean, Wikipedia doesn't seem to know what a Brownian computer is. And putting
"simple" before Fokker-Plank equation and "in one dimension" after it is a
classic trick straight out of the bluffers guide to sounding like a scientist.

~~~
LolWolf
> And putting "simple" before Fokker-Plank equation and "in one dimension"
> after it is a classic trick straight out of the bluffers guide to sounding
> like a scientist.

Relative to many mathematical tools we touch on a daily basis (NNs and general
spin glasses such as Hopfield models, etc, are probably the biggest cases
here), the FP equation (more generally, Langevin dynamics[0]) are relatively
well-understood and are basic tools in the study of continuous processes.
Additionally, solutions of these dynamics _in 1D_ are nice and interpretable
(it's easy to write down the equilibrium distribution, all quantities of
interest are easy to compute, we can visualize the results quite easily,
etc[1]).

Of course, I do work in this area (dynamical systems theory, along with
thermodynamics of these systems) so such a claim is not so surprising, but I
think there are several model dynamics that we take for granted that are much
more complicated than overdamped Langevin dynamics.

\---

[0] The FP equation being the evolution equation for the overdamped case of
Langevin dynamics.

[1] For more info, the classic reference is Risken's _The Fokker-Planck
Equation_.

